# Sig Mosquito



## peacelink (Jul 7, 2012)

What's the purpose of Slide Catch Lever on Sig Sauer Mosquito? Thanks!


----------



## SouthSideScubaSteve (Jun 20, 2012)

I assume you are looking for something more insightful than "so you can lock the slide in the open position"? :goofy:


----------



## peacelink (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks I just figure that out purpose. I used to cocked it all the time.


----------



## tropicolonel99 (Jul 13, 2011)

*That was probably a "CAPTCHA" test to see if we were not Robots !*


----------

